# Shop Fox Table Saw Fence gets good marks.



## Durnik150

A very good review. Thanks for getting the information out there to the rest of us. Two questions, how much did it run? And is that price comparable to others who claim similar accuracy?

Glad to hear you like the fence. I'll keep your review in mind in the future since I need one as well.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Mart. In my mind the fence seems to make or break most table saws. Your description of the old fence sounds remarkable similar to the fence on my old Craftsman saw, so I can well understand how the upgrade has improved your woodworking experience.


----------



## longgone

Hello Mart,
I agree completely. I have a Shop Fox on my grizzly saw and am very pleased with it. Before the grizzly/shop fox combo I had a 1947 Unisaw. The fence that came with the unisaw left a lot to be disired but of course that was tops in it's day.
I know you will enjoy using the shop fox.


----------



## a1Jim

Good Review another winning tool for grizzly


----------



## mart

The Shop Fox Classic Fence with rails was $225.00 and the least expensive of any comparable fences. I did compare the Shop fox with the Beisemeyer fence with is considerably more money. I figured the Shop Fox had to be worlds better than what I was using and my friend was willing to haul it up here to save the freight charges. I really can't compare it to any other fences other than the old one that was on my saw and the fence on my contractor buddy's saw. Both of those fences have issues with locking up true with the blade. I had originally wanted the 7' rails but they were out of stock in the Bellingham warehouse so I opted for the standard rails and am glad I did. I don't really do enough ripping over 25 inches to merit the extra length of the rails or the extra room it would take. I am looking forward to my first big project with this new fence. Lots of spring clean up work before I can get to my woodworking projects though.

Mart


----------



## builtinabarn

I just purchased a Shop fox table saw with the 50" cut fence (7 foot rails) . I too was very pleased at the ease of installation and setting the fence parallel to the saw blade. Turns out I can actually make a 53" cut . SWEET


----------



## tooldad

BEWARE WHEN USING THIS FENCE! Check your measurements with a tape measure. I have this fence at school, used to have one on my delta contractor saw, love them. However check your measurements with a tape measure. It is a hair off. However when you add a lot of hairs, you get a wig, so to speak. I usually set my indicator at 6" using a tape measure, no problems. However when you get to 36" it is 35 7/8" That is checking with the same heavy duty fat max stanley tape measure. The bubble magnifier indicator takes some getting used to also.

All in all a good fence very comparable to the beismeyer. Like I said, I have bought 2 of them, and would consider a 3rd, but since I am trying to convince school to get sawstops, I will get them with 52" fences already installed.


----------



## mart

If I had one complaint it is that they forgot to include the scale for the rail. I always measure my fence to make sure anyway. I called Grizzly today and they were very apologetic about the missing measure for the rails. They are shipping one out today. Can't ask for any more customer service wise, but then I have always been pleased with all my transactions with Grizzly.

Mart


----------



## Matthewrbl

i think the bubble is only good for rough cuts because you can look through the bubble at different angles.


----------



## JasonWagner

Tooldad - you're basically saying the adhesive rule on your fence rail is off by 1/8" out at 36". The fence isn't to blame for that is it? I have this fence on my G1023SLWX and have been happy with it other than the lack of a better cursor. I'm thinking about etching a second line on the opposite side of the plexiglass so I can line up both lines and know I'm directly above the rule.


----------



## tooldad

basically yes. I own 2 of them and am happy with them. I just double check my measurements if it needs to be exactly a certain size. Most of the time as long as all the boards are cut at the same time, there is no problem. It really doesn't matter most of the time whether a bookshelf is 11 15/16" or 12 1/16", just as long as all the shelves are the same depth.


----------



## JasonWagner

If you have a few $$ to burn, check out the Wixey digital gauge for that fence…I put a review up on it.


----------



## mroe

I just joined recently, and was reading all of your bits regarding table saw fences, above. I noticed one of you men, Greg, has a website called fineartboxes.com. which I visited. Well, I haven't quite caught my breath after seeing your unbelievable works of art. I've never seen beautiful boxes like these. Are you kidding? Wow. You are an arteeest! Thank you for letting us see your work. 
Mark


----------



## CharlesA

Found one of these on Craigslist for $50! Took some time and effort to install on Craftsman contractors saw, but is single biggest upgrade to my woodworking. Rock solid, I can trust measurement, and easy to use. The magna-cursor does take some testing used to.


----------



## CoCoMedic

I have a ShopFox Classic fence attached to my Jet Contractors saw, and I have never been pleased with the bubble cursor, and as a result I have never really used it. Well the other day I was at my Dad's workshop where he has access to a pair of large SawStop Table saws and they have bubble cursors that are clear and easily usable. Well after looking at the design I thought that they might fit my ShopFox without too much trouble, so I got on the website and I ordered some "replacement" fence position indicators. Well guess what! They fit on PRECISELY, without any modification whatsoever, and now I am using the measuring guide all the time. Thank you SawStop! It is a CHEAP upgrade and makes all the difference.


----------

